# Adjusting nock point with tiller?



## Barrage (Jan 4, 2005)

I've read that you can make some minor adjustments with your nock height by adjusting the tiller. What I need to know is how to make those adjustements. 

If I want to raise my nock point do I tighten or loosen top or bottom limb bolt?

If I want to lower my nock point do I tighten or loosen top or bottom limb bolt?

I've only heard that you increase or decrease tiller, but am too new to know what they are actually doing, and to what limb.

I know that I could just adjust my string loop, but would like to understand this a little better.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## gabe branscum (Dec 6, 2002)

*get some nocking pliers*

oh i guess you have a string loop.You have to move your loop you don't do it by adjusting the limb bolts.Make sure you put your tiller back at zero(where there is equal distance between the limb pocket and your string.You can do this by holding an arrow into the pocket and marking it with your thumb then measure the other side if they are not equal back off one limb bolt a quarter turn and see what that does if it is farther away turn the limb bolt back and try the other side if you need more help let me know


----------



## Barrage (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks for your response. I am clear about adjusting my nock regarding my loop. However, I am just trying to learn to understand the basics of bow tuning.

Having read some may adjust their nock with tiller adjustments, can someone clarify my original question?


----------



## gabe branscum (Dec 6, 2002)

*your new to archery right?*

Most people don't do the whole tiller tuning thing some do but being new to archery there's alot of other things you should figure out first like form, getting your bow tuned making sure you have got the right draw length(very important) being so new to archery i don't think tiller tuning is what you should be worried about just my opinion in the martin owners manual they say you will shoot just fine with a zero tiller setting which is equal on both limbs


----------



## Barrage (Jan 4, 2005)

My bow is tuned and ready to go, Thank you! That is not the point, I am trying to understand the terminology of tiller adjustments. I take it you do not know the answer? :thumbs_do 

Any adjustments I've needed to make to the nock height has been done by moving my loop. There, once again is how I am currently doing this.

Now, can anyone answer my original question?!


----------



## ROSEAUKAINE (May 11, 2003)

If you tighten your top limb bolt it will raise your nock point
If you tighten your bottom limb bolt it will lower your nock point.
In many cases, people prefer to have an even tiller; however, everyone is different, so is each bow.
Whatever you do, if everything is fine at this point and your bow is shooting well, take measurements of everything on your bow (Brace, ATA, tiller of both limbs) and RECORD THEM! In case you fiddle around like I do - if things go wrong - you can always go back.


----------



## Barrage (Jan 4, 2005)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't plan on changing a thing. Everything is even and will stay that way. But, I now know more than I did yesterday. And that is all I wanted!

Thank You!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## X-General (Mar 26, 2005)

*Good Thread*

I've read the same thing about tiller tuning but didn't really get it.  
Do now!!
I also do my tuning by moving my D-Loop up and down..but............
I can see where tiller tuning may be heplful since I just started this "Walk back tune' thing. Moving the loop is a pain, particularly when you only have to move 1/16th or less. This is were tiller tuning may be the way to "Micro Tune'.

Thanks for the info.

:beer: :beer:


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

I have read that some use the tiller to move the nock in small increments and then when they know how far they had to move the nock they then move the d-loop and set the tiller back to the even position. This is an easier way to move the nock while tuning.


----------



## gabe branscum (Dec 6, 2002)

*thought you were just starting*

I confused this with another thread i was reading i didn't realize you had every thing tuned already as you know when you just get into archery there are many things to consider i was just trying to keep things as simple for you as possible that's all


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

In my opinion, you should not use tiller to raise or lower the nock point. I believe one should use all of the conventional methods first. In some cases, since we do not live in a perfect world, I believe that there are minor differences in the strength of the two limbs. When you are unable to obtain the desired paper tuning or arrow flight results, like correcting a high or low tear, mis-matched limb poundages may be the cause. When trying to correct these problems, changing the tension on one of the limbs will "even out" the upper and lower limb forces, and get rid of the high or low tear problem, much the same way that raising or lowering the nocking point on a bow with evenly tensioned limbs would. In short, changing tiller may in fact result in raising or lowering the nocking point, but that's not why we do it. If all you want is to raise the nocking point, then raise the nocking point. If raising the nocking point doesn't give the desired results, change tiller slightly, and see if that helps.


----------



## luke308 (Nov 12, 2020)

you know nothing wrong with making tiller adjustments for small nock point changes. i would not use it for major changes but for pinpoint changes ive used it a lot and you know it works.ive had a few of my bows 1/2 turn off difference on one of the limbbolts to get it to bareshaft tune,as long as the bow is tuned that way and shooting a good bareshaft thats all that matters


----------

